# Cuttwood Juice



## Schuller (29/9/16)

Hi there,

I bought 2 bottles of Cuttwood from a Vape & Tobacco Shop in Midrand 2 weeks back but what I found strange is the flavor is not what I tried before, I bought the Unicorn Milk which should be a Strawberry and Cream Vape but honestly I don't get any of that, the Juice seems a bit thinner, the Store was selling them for around R160 per 30ml bottle, could this be expired Stock ? my understanding is Juice gets better with Age like a good Wine or is this a Clone ? I tried the Cuttwood on numerous occasions previously and it's definitely worlds apart


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/16)

Schuller said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I bought 2 bottles of Cuttwood from a Vape & Tobacco Shop in Midrand 2 weeks back but what I found strange is the flavor is not what I tried before, I bought the Unicorn Milk which should be a Strawberry and Cream Vape but honestly I don't get any of that, the Juice seems a bit thinner, the Store was selling them for around R160 per 30ml bottle, could this be expired Stock ? my understanding is Juice gets better with Age like a good Wine or is this a Clone ? I tried the Cuttwood on numerous occasions previously and it's definitely worlds apart



R160 a 30ml bottle of Cuttwood? Alarm Bells!

And yes juice does improve with age... there is an age limit but I would guess that would be 2 years and more...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (29/9/16)

That seems like cuttwood fresh from taipei...
Hope you kept a sales receipt.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/9/16)

Schuller said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I bought 2 bottles of Cuttwood from a Vape & Tobacco Shop in Midrand 2 weeks back but what I found strange is the flavor is not what I tried before, I bought the Unicorn Milk which should be a Strawberry and Cream Vape but honestly I don't get any of that, the Juice seems a bit thinner, the Store was selling them for around R160 per 30ml bottle, could this be expired Stock ? my understanding is Juice gets better with Age like a good Wine or is this a Clone ? I tried the Cuttwood on numerous occasions previously and it's definitely worlds apart



Perhaps we could find out who is selling this? So others don't fall in the same trap.


----------



## Schuller (29/9/16)

The Store is at Carlswald Lifestyle Centre next to the Pick and Pay, when I bought it I asked the Salesman WHY so cheap and his response was the Owner Manage to get a Large quantity at a good price like Uncle Rob said " Alarm Bells " should have rang

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan (29/9/16)

Wow, you get scaly people out there, at least specify its a clone. Unlucky bud


----------



## Vape_r (29/9/16)

Perhaps send a picture of the bottle so we can see if anything looks suspect


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/9/16)

@ R160 a bottle that just gives it away. If they selling for R160 imagine what they buying it for.

He got a good bulk price................ from china mall.

I would send them a very polite email and ask if they would like to become the center of attention on hello peter, ecigssa forum and your local paper for suppling counterfeit products and saying they authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/9/16)

R300 at Vaperite

If it's too good to be true...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raithlin (4/10/16)

Schuller said:


> The Store is at Carlswald Lifestyle Centre next to the Pick and Pay, when I bought it I asked the Salesman WHY so cheap and his response was the Owner Manage to get a Large quantity at a good price like Uncle Rob said " Alarm Bells " should have rang


As mentioned in the counterfeit thread, I know the owner. He doesn't know any better, but I will raise the matter with him anyway - not that he will drop the stock he has. If nothing else, this shows that you're better off buying from reputable vape shops than tobacco shops?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (8/10/16)

I been mixing my own Cutwood at home. Tastes absolutely delicious!!!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (8/10/16)

Yep, already made the Unicorn milk, steeping ATM, next up is the monster melon.


----------



## StangV2_0 (8/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Yep, already made the Unicorn milk, steeping ATM, next up is the monster melon.


Monster melon isnt bad. Not an Adv in my opinion. Should be called Paw paw! Cause thats what it tastes like. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (8/10/16)

I haven't tried it yet but heard good reviews so figured I'd give it a try. Mixed a batch of mustard milk yesterday and wanted to let it steep but can't see it lasting long lol


----------



## StangV2_0 (8/10/16)

Strontium said:


> I haven't tried it yet but heard good reviews so figured I'd give it a try. Mixed a batch of mustard milk yesterday and wanted to let it steep but can't see it lasting long lol


Yeah its also really good that one. Just gets so much better with a good steep. Already on my 2nd bottle of the Mustard Milk and most of my first bottle was raped by my friend.

The monster melon isnt terrible. Actually good. Just not an Adv for me. 

Also check out the Strawberry Fog recipe. Also a good one. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (8/10/16)

I'm doing a Placid clone next, it's a strawberry, pear, lime and honeysuckle blend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (17/10/16)

Hi all !

I was recently at aardklop in potch and I also managed to pick up some cuttwoods mega melon for R160 for a 30ml....Initially I thought it was such a bargain as the juice was fragrant and had a consistency which I could use in the e-go one/aero and it was amazing once i actually started vaping it  it lasted a whole 3 days  but when i checked vaperite I was shocked at the price.

but after reading this i am concerned. what are the risks involved with juices like this ? 

I mean even today I picked up a local juice called Mega Vape or Nico-E idk the label is confusing and it smelt okay when you moved the pipette and take a sniff...and had a decent looking packaging...it was around R160 for a 50ml...I took a leap of faith as I try to support local vendors as much as possible and I had used foggs famous sauce which was around the same price for a 30ml so i figured it could have been a new rival trying to undercut and gain popularity...but once I actually opened the bottle... the florescent colored and ammonia smelling juice had me quite concerned as I had vaped around 2mls already.

...How really do we gauge reputable vendors ? If I am unable to get to a proper vape store it seems like there is always some scam at events and local tobacco stores.


----------



## Raithlin (17/10/16)

I would say stick to vendors on the supporting list for the moment.. but to be honest there is no way to tell. Perhaps a check to see how long a vendor has been operating, and how involved they are in the community would be a good start


----------



## mike_vapes (17/10/16)

Ye be careful i saw cutwoot juice for sale foe R60 yes 60 bucks at a china mall on old jhb road centurion.best was its at a shop that sells led lights i didnt even thonk to buy it Suuuuuper fake juice .
Dnt wanna be vaping on no ratex haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/16)

DurbanThroatHit said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I was recently at aardklop in potch and I also managed to pick up some cuttwoods mega melon for R160 for a 30ml....Initially I thought it was such a bargain as the juice was fragrant and had a consistency which I could use in the e-go one/aero and it was amazing once i actually started vaping it  it lasted a whole 3 days  but when i checked vaperite I was shocked at the price.
> 
> ...



Hi @DurbanThroatHit
Its good that you are asking the questions. That is what this forum helps a lot with.

I certainly would like to know i am vaping a juice that uses good ingredients and has been mixed in a hygienic manner.

I would suggest if you want to check whether a juice is okay to vape, do the following:
- ask the vendor selling it where they got it from, or if its their own juice, where do the ingredients come from. If they dont know i would say that is the first raised flag
- then ask some of the longer standing members on this forum if they know of the juice. Post a picture of it if you can.

The more research you do the better

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

